
BitcoinMonitor.today – Real-Time Monitoring of Bitcoin Prices - Vieltrinker
https://www.bitcoinmonitor.today
======
Vieltrinker
Monitoring of Bitcoin prices with real-time updates and: Visualisation with
price comparison, lowest price detection, Change History, Volatility Monitor,
Arbitrage potential calculation, Benchmarking with other currencies as well as
Ethereum.

Supported exchanges are currently: Kraken, GDAX, Bitfinex, Bitstamp and
Coinfinity.

You can easily choose between the following pairs:

BTC/EUR BTC/USD BTC/GBP BTC/ETH ETH/EUR ETH/USD.

Switching to another pair allows you to grow your understanding of the overall
market situation. It also allows you to check the performance of Bitcoin
against different currencies as well as other cryptocurrencies (like
Ethereum).

Change & Volatility Monitor: The Change & Volatility Monitor describes, how
and how strong the price has changed. If Bitcoin did perform positively within
the given time span, it's colored in green. Otherwise it's colored in red.
Further intervals allow you to examine the price action more closely. The
displayed price for an interval is the average price of all exchanges for that
moment. Furthermore, its relative change compared to the price 24 hours ago
gives you an understanding of the trend and volatility of the market.

The arbitrage potential is a hypothetical profit based on a theoretical
calculation.

------
Vieltrinker
Do you have a suggestion or would you like to contribute to this project? Then
please hit reply or send an e-mail to support@bitcoinMonitor.today

